# Rims: Watanabe RS8, Panasport, Rota RB, Konig Rewind



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

I've been thinking long and hard for the past week or so on what set of rims i should get. I have definitely decided on either a 15" or 16" rim. As aforementioned, i wanted something old skool but still very eye-catching, that's why i've chosen these rims. I've had a little trouble finding them for my car tho... Does anyone kno where i can get them for a decent/cheap price? i want them in at LEAST 7" width with a 40+ offset.

If i CAN'T get them.. i was thinking along the lines of SSR Competition in gunmetal or Konig Traffik's in Carbon .... something similar to that style. Thoughts and comments? :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

Bump ... Anybody have these old school rims or the SSR Competition style?

Here's 2 pics from the Watanabe Site:


----------

